# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  stand u splitu, u subotu, 15.12.

## happy mummy

....već petu godinu za redom, organizira prodaju ručno rađenih i tiskanih čestitki te dječjih majica i majica za odrasle s prigodnim sloganima Udruge. 

U subotu, 15. prosinca 2007. u Marmontovoj ulici (ispred Maje) u Splitu, od 11,00 do 12,30 sati na našem štandu moći ćete dobiti Rodine brošure i letke, informirati se o Udruzi, kupiti Rodinu majicu, platnene pelene i čestitke.

----------


## happy mummy

hop!

----------


## leonisa

slike Rodinih majica i Rodinih pusa

KLIK

----------

